# $800+/- Budget



## donpachuco (Nov 26, 2018)

I need recommendations please.

So after going through my 2nd MES, I think it's time for something semi-pro.  So I'm saying that my budget is $800, but if there's some sort of all-inclusive package, I could go higher.  So, I need brands, models, reasons, and links. The more tech savvy the better.  My personal choice if I could swing it right now would be the Rec Tec Stampede, but Christmas is coming and I probably should get the wife and offspring gifts, lol.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 26, 2018)

Look at Camp Chef


----------



## donpachuco (Nov 26, 2018)

Anyone know where Z Grills are made?  Any good?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 26, 2018)

So to narrow it down are you settled in on a pellet grill or open to cabinet style? Settled on pellets or open to other fuel sources? Lastly set on new or open for used (no I’m not selling :) ) This may help guide suggestions.


----------



## donpachuco (Nov 26, 2018)

Definitely new, as I don't want someone else's problem; when they're good  they're keepers, no? 

I could do another cabinet, but I would like to get the Weber off the patio. I know pellets are cheaper than pucks, and some of the reviews on the Bradley Smart smoker were bad. 

I know Traeger "was" good, but from reviews it seems quality and longevity have gone down but not the price.

Wood-fired pizza would be a nice plus though, and while I have made pizza in my MES, the addition of a sear box or sear plates would also be nice.

Wish I had a blog or something so a manufacturer would send me one.  Lol


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 26, 2018)

I chose to go used when I moved to a different unit than the MES40. For me I decided I could get more bang for my buck. Often people sell used as they are moving up in size or quality, not just to dump a problem. You can find some pretty nice insulated charcoal cabinets for around $1000 if you are patient. I am blown away by how easy they are to cook with. The 270 smoker I picked up used will hold temps from 225F to 350F for many hours after lighting with no messing with coals. I love my MES but I am sold on my insulated cabinet now. Just offering some points to ponder :)


----------



## Kiwi Smoke (Nov 26, 2018)

I've done a fair bit of research online and have gone with the Louisiana LG900. 
Should say that here in NZ we don't have the selection you have in North America but we do have cheaper and more expensive. 
My reasons for going with the LG900 are good construction, high temp capacity including the ability to direct sear over flame and price point. 
Would have liked to go with a Yoder but there more than double the price of the LG900. 
Good luck with your search. 
Cheers Pete


----------



## donpachuco (Nov 26, 2018)

I should also add, that I cook/grill year round and I live in Wisconsin, where currently it is 27° but 13° with wind-chill


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 26, 2018)

donpachuco said:


> I should also add, that I cook/grill year round and I live in Wisconsin, where currently it is 27° but 13° with wind-chill


Based on that I’d bet if you research insulated vertical smokers you might find what you want. Many have inch thick insulated walls right up your ally for temps. By the way I’m an Ohioan but headed to Glendale WI on business again tomorrow. Will have to grab some cheese as usual at Mars Cheese Castle.


----------



## donpachuco (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice!  I'm a buyer and we source our beef snacks and jerky from Ohio. Gold Rush.  All I know is guys in the automotive world love it. I'll have to use the old Google and look at insulated types.  I didn't know they existed outside of being custom built.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 26, 2018)

Check this one out as an idea of what you can get new. https://www.bbqguys.com/backwoods-s...MInamvkNLz3gIVSrjACh2xjAy-EAQYASABEgL8jPD_BwE


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 26, 2018)

For year round use and high quality I would go with this https://www.rectecgrills.com/bull-rt-700-wood-pellet-grill/

If you dont want to go that high on price Id go with a GMG which one depends on you https://greenmountaingrills.com/grills/

The Rec Tex is really nice. 

Another one that is turning heads so far are the Pitboss units. Not as nice as some of the others but much better price point.


----------



## donpachuco (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks.  I definitely like the Rec Tec, but would have to be the Stampede for me. The extra cooking area doesn't seem to be worth the premium additional expense between the two. I like the GMG stainless wi-fi David Bowie, as lots of features/bang for the buck, and the fact that they offer the insulated cover for the lid is nice.  I'll check pitboss out too.  Lookin at grills has been like the last 2-3 hours.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 26, 2018)

Don sounds like a good plan. I wasn't sure of the size you wanted. I know that If I was in your budget id be looking at the Green mountain and poss a Louisiana https://amzn.to/2DZIjwR. 

I do like the pitboss but its the step down from Louisiana. Also The company that owns pitboss also owns louisiana.


----------



## rickplaysbass (Nov 26, 2018)

I would offer up a suggestion of an ugly drum. The do very well year round in different climates. Build it yourself for $200-$300 and its an EASY process or pay someone $450-$500 to have one finished for you. 

Insulated cabinets would also be a HUGE PLUS up there. Getting one new for your price is a little rough though. Chubby 3400 isn't that big on capacity. 

I've owned MES, GMG Pellet grills, Backwoods cabinets, and Drums. The drums are my individual favorites out of all of them for ease of use and flavor profile. If you can find a cabinet in your range, that's a VERY CLOSE 2nd in my book. Pellet grills just never quite got it done for me.


----------



## AP514 (Nov 26, 2018)

So why are you looking for another Smoker ? did your MES die ? are the not built to last  ?


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, with your budget and weather conditions I would go with the Weber WSM for smoking and a Kettle for grilling/smoking. I live in Vt. and have no issues using it year round. They are also used on the pro-circuit. They aren't very tech savoy, but they also don't have any parts that will break down during a cook.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 27, 2018)

DP, A great  insulated electric smoker is the PK Pro 50 or 100. Great sausage smoker as the temp goes down to 60,downside is it only goes up to 250. Mine is four years old and I use it all winter in northern NH


----------



## donpachuco (Nov 27, 2018)

AP514 said:


> So why are you looking for another Smoker ? did your MES die ? are the not built to last  ?


Yes, it died.  Thanksgiving morning, got up early to turn on, went out an hour later and was at zero on the door thermometer.  Outdoor outlet worked fine, and the light on the controller was lit up orange as usual, but nothing.  Odd too because I just used it the night before to smoke salmon as an appetizer.  Ruined my whole day.  The next day it was down by the curb and listed on CL for free scrap.  That one only made it two years too.  They should be made to withstand the elements, but apparently not.


----------



## AP514 (Nov 27, 2018)

So, you think it is from being stored outside or MES just can not handle the use ?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2018)

If you want to remain with electric I’d say a lot of people seem to like the Cookshack or Smokin It cookers.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 27, 2018)

I've got 4 electrics: MES 30 (gen1), Cookshack Smokette 008, SmokinTex 1400 and a Smokin-IT #3.  Of them all, I like the Smokin-It the best. 
I also have a GMG Davy Crockett which replaced my gas grill. Great to take it camping, sort of smokes but grills fairly well.


----------



## donpachuco (Nov 27, 2018)

AP514 said:


> So, you think it is from being stored outside or MES just can not handle the use ?


  I'm going to assume being outside all year round.  I use it year round, so I'm not going to store it in the garage.  It rusted very easily.  I'm just glad that I went with the non-digital version both times.  Still a waste of money if you live in a winter climate like me, in my opinion.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 27, 2018)

Have you looked at the Grilla Grills Silverback? It's a quality company with great customer service and it's in your price range. Being in WI and wanting to grill year round I would highly recommend getting something insulated. The Silverback has an insulated bottom a works well in colder weather. Have you thought about a Kamado type grill? I love my Kamado Joe and it will grill, smoke and even bake. Kamado ceramic grill aren't effected that much by colder temps, I have grilled with mine when it was zero outside and the only effect was longer to get up to temp and a little longer cook time. You should check them out.


----------



## AP514 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for the input....I pull mine in and out of garage..but that is just me.


----------



## donpachuco (Nov 27, 2018)

retfr8flyr said:


> Have you looked at the Grilla Grills Silverback? It's a quality company with great customer service and it's in your price range. Being in WI and wanting to grill year round I would highly recommend getting something insulated. The Silverback has an insulated bottom a works well in colder weather. Have you thought about a Kamado type grill? I love my Kamado Joe and it will grill, smoke and even bake. Kamado ceramic grill aren't effected that much by colder temps, I have grilled with mine when it was zero outside and the only effect was longer to get up to temp and a little longer cook time. You should check them out.





retfr8flyr said:


> Have you looked at the Grilla Grills Silverback? It's a quality company with great customer service and it's in your price range. Being in WI and wanting to grill year round I would highly recommend getting something insulated. The Silverback has an insulated bottom a works well in colder weather. Have you thought about a Kamado type grill? I love my Kamado Joe and it will grill, smoke and even bake. Kamado ceramic grill aren't effected that much by colder temps, I have grilled with mine when it was zero outside and the only effect was longer to get up to temp and a little longer cook time. You should check them out.


    That Silverback is a nice looking grill.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2018)

Darn, I had that posted on an earlier thread before Black Friday, they had $100 off on original Silverback.


----------



## donpachuco (Nov 27, 2018)

Maybe I'll get lucky and some manufacturer will have a Christmas sale.


----------



## donpachuco (Dec 6, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with these:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Lifesma...-Cooking-Surface-in-Black-SCS-P1160/305938077


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2018)

Never heard of but for about 1/2 the price and about same cook surface, the Pit boss Austin XL may be of interest. Numerous people on this forum have them and have good things to say about


----------



## donpachuco (Dec 6, 2018)

Overstock has the one i posted for $399, just couldn't get that link to post


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 6, 2018)

Noticed in a couple of the feedback comments they believe it’s built by Rec Tec. One mentioned it’s the exact same manual and set of recipes as the Rec Tec Stampede.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 6, 2018)

200° bottom end temp. Do you do much for jerky or fish ? Just a thought...little higher than most use if so.


----------

